# Breyer Phar Lap



## sommsama09 (Oct 28, 2010)

Looking to buy one of the Phar Laps on the Lonesome Glory mold.


----------



## sommsama09 (Oct 28, 2010)

This is what they look like, can be out of box and in average condition.


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

My friend has that! The only thing that dissapoints me with it is that it is a stallion and not a gelding and Phar Lap is a gelding.  Not sure if it that mold or not....


----------



## sommsama09 (Oct 28, 2010)

PintoTess said:


> My friend has that! The only thing that dissapoints me with it is that it is a stallion and not a gelding and Phar Lap is a gelding.  Not sure if it that mold or not....


 Oh great i found one im buying and its a stallion -.- they could have atleast alter it to make it a stallion.. oh well ;/


----------



## SeeingSpots (May 29, 2011)

They do alter them, its just sometimes certain ones are not...a fault in the product line. They are considered more valuable to some collectors


----------



## sommsama09 (Oct 28, 2010)

SeeingSpots said:


> They do alter them, its just sometimes certain ones are not...a fault in the product line. They are considered more valuable to some collectors


 Yeah i know they usually alter them.. i have been collecting for a couple years and admired for more XD Wish they had altered this one >.<


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

BREYER HORSE RACING LEGENDS PHAR LAP BNIB | eBay


----------



## Chiilaa (Aug 12, 2010)

That horse doesn't look ugly enough to be Phar Lap lol


----------



## sommsama09 (Oct 28, 2010)

Chiilaa said:


> That horse doesn't look ugly enough to be Phar Lap lol


 Phar Lap was in no shape o form ugly.... how can you call your self a horse lover if you can say horses are ugly? Yes he had a large head, but so what?


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

Calm it. I think he is pretty.


----------



## sommsama09 (Oct 28, 2010)

Still looking for one  Going to see him in the Melbourne museum in a few days


----------



## VT Trail Trotters (Jul 21, 2011)

So are these horse models you could call them.... are they rare or just really popular? Let me tell you something! I spent 2, T W O YEARS tracking down this book. Its very rare only 300 were made and most of them are gone. And id find one on Amazon.com but bloody hell! Its freaking $300!!!!! So i spent those 2 years looking for the book thats not 300 bucks and i found one in great condition on ebay for $20! So i have it now and its safe in my closet. And it was a journey to find it, but if your looking for that horse you can find the one your looking for, trust me.


----------



## sommsama09 (Oct 28, 2010)

VT Trail Trotters said:


> So are these horse models you could call them.... are they rare or just really popular? Let me tell you something! I spent 2, T W O YEARS tracking down this book. Its very rare only 300 were made and most of them are gone. And id find one on Amazon.com but bloody hell! Its freaking $300!!!!! So i spent those 2 years looking for the book thats not 300 bucks and i found one in great condition on ebay for $20! So i have it now and its safe in my closet. And it was a journey to find it, but if your looking for that horse you can find the one your looking for, trust me.


 
Yep, they are Model Horses  Wow thats a rare book :shock: I know there are VERRRRYYY rare breyers that sell for lik 4k... Ridiculous i know.. :lol:, Im glad you got the book - understandably you wont be letting that one go quickly! :wink:

Thanks for the nice words  I cant wait to get a Phar Lap model


----------



## VT Trail Trotters (Jul 21, 2011)

Your welcome..... and DEAR GOD!!!! $4,000 dollars!!!!!!


----------



## PootBall (Apr 13, 2012)

Are you still interested in finding a Phar Lap Breyer? I have one and I'm interested in knowing how much you'll be willing to pay for him? He's in very good condition. He's never been played with. He's got no knicks or wear and tear. 

So if you're interested, let me know ^^


----------



## MysticL (Sep 5, 2011)

VT Trail Trotters said:


> So are these horse models you could call them.... are they rare or just really popular? Let me tell you something! I spent 2, T W O YEARS tracking down this book. Its very rare only 300 were made and most of them are gone. And id find one on Amazon.com but bloody hell! Its freaking $300!!!!! So i spent those 2 years looking for the book thats not 300 bucks and i found one in great condition on ebay for $20! So i have it now and its safe in my closet. And it was a journey to find it, but if your looking for that horse you can find the one your looking for, trust me.


Im dying to see this book but when I opened the link it didnt show me anything - what book was it if you dont mind me asking? 

I'm interested to know how big these models are? Hope you find what you are looking for


----------



## MysticL (Sep 5, 2011)

sommsama09 said:


> Phar Lap was in no shape o form ugly.... how can you call your self a horse lover if you can say horses are ugly? Yes he had a large head, but so what?


:thumbsup: There is no such thing as a bad looking TB, epecially in racing condition


----------



## iridehorses (Oct 22, 2007)

Just geld it.


----------



## PootBall (Apr 13, 2012)

sommsama09 said:


> Looking to buy one of the Phar Laps on the Lonesome Glory mold.


Are you still interested in finding a Phar Lap Breyer? I have one and I'm interested in knowing how much you'll be willing to pay for him? He's in very good condition. He's never been played with. He's got no knicks or wear and tear. 

So if you're interested, let me know ^^

Read more: http://www.horseforum.com/general-off-topic-discussion/breyer-phar-lap-88553/page2/#ixzz1s0a9EF8q


----------

